# Where to go?



## Roll matt (Jul 29, 2012)

Planning my trip is prooving difficult . Are there tipical routes that travellers can do in australia. Basically i dont want to get there and end up missing things out because I havnt made a good route to stick to . Im there for 12 months on a whv and am planning on starting from western oz and maybe working my way to darwin , then down to southern australia round the great ocean road up to sydney right up the coast to great barrier reef. Is this a good plan for somone who will have to find work over there aswell , and is it do able ???


----------

